# Installazione Nvidia GT240 [risolto]

## mrl4n

Ho cambiato scheda video (Nvidia per Nvidia) collegato HDMI/HDMI e come era logico pensare ho dovuto riemergere i driver.

Installare la scheda video la prima volta è stato semplice, visto che l'ho fatto mentre creavo il sistema; ora non è più così, per cui sono alla ricerca di qualche dritta, per risolvere il mio problema.

Ho il desktop oltre le dimensioni dello schemo, non posso regolare la risoluzione, e già scrivere questo post è una tragedia con le lettere che compaiono un po' alla volta.Last edited by mrl4n on Sun Dec 13, 2009 2:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Thanas

Ciao, tempo addietro ho utilizzato nvidia-settings che ti trovi installato se hai settato la use gtk. Prova a dargli un'occhiata, magari ti è d'aiuto.

Saluti

un Thanas... che nvidia gui...

EDIT: qui la documentazione ufficiale gentoo per nvidia  :Wink: 

----------

## mrl4n

Ho provato ad usarlo anch'io, senza nessun risultato positivo.

Ho scoperto però che all'apertura dell'utility ricevo diversi messaggi d'errore, che nemmeno conoscevo 

```

(process:4620): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

ERROR: Invalid display device CRT-0 specified on line 45 of configuration file

       '/root/.nvidia-settings-rc' (the currently enabled display devices are DFP-1 on

       H4ckmaniac:0.0).

ERROR: Invalid display device CRT-0 specified on line 46 of configuration file

       '/root/.nvidia-settings-rc' (the currently enabled display devices are DFP-1 on

       H4ckmaniac:0.0).

ERROR: The attribute 'XVideoSyncToDisplay' specified on line 49 of configuration file

       '/root/.nvidia-settings-rc' cannot be assigned the value of CRT-0 (the currently enabled

       display devices are DFP-1 on H4ckmaniac:0.0).

```

La scheda con windows funziona perfettamente, per cui non può che essere una cattiva impostazione in gentoo

Temo che per la mia generazione di schede video, la guida sia un po' superata.

----------

## pierino_89

Prova a cancellare quel file, probabilmente cerca di impostarti le proprietà precedenti creando casino. Poi, hai controllato che il modulo sia caricato, che ci sia l'accelerazione 3d, ecc. ecc.?

----------

## ciro64

Essendo una videocard recentissima, farei una prova anche coi 190-42 (~)

Stavo dando un'occhiata qui anche se per la 240 non "raccomandano" ancora nulla.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Li sto usando con una 8600 gts (i 190.42-r3 ~amd64)

Questi i pack che ho dovuto "smascherare"

```

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~amd64

app-admin/eselect-opengl ~amd64

app-admin/eselect ~amd64

media-video/nvidia-settings ~amd64

```

----------

## mrl4n

Ho aggiornato i driver.

Sto aggiornando come propostomi kde per cui per ora non ho ambiente grafico, ma da quello che vedo dubito che sia servito a qualcosa

----------

## cloc3

dai un occhio qui.

e aspetta.

----------

## mrl4n

Sono alla frutta...il post che mi hai indicato non mi aiuta molto, e ora come se non bastasse il resto, pure l'aggiornamento di kde si e' fermato con un'errore.

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> il post che mi hai indicato non mi aiuta molto

 

lo so. però sostiene che servono i drivers 195.62 .

perciò dicevo di aspettare.

----------

## mrl4n

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> lo so. però sostiene che servono i drivers 195.62 .
> 
> perciò dicevo di aspettare.

 

non credo di avere alternative, visto che kde non ne vuole più sapere di partire.

Sto per lanciare il pc dalla finestra!!    :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non credo di avere alternative, visto che kde non ne vuole più sapere di partire.
> 
> 

 

provvisoriamente puoi usare i driver vesa.

----------

## mrl4n

Per me è un'operazione nuova...non vorrei fare un danno peggiore, anche se peggio di così dubito possa fare.

----------

## pierino_89

Semplicemente nello xorg.conf alla riga driver cambi "nvidia" con "vesa"  :Very Happy: 

Poi nel make.conf aggiungi (o cambi)

```
#(per schede Nvidia)

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

```

----------

## mrl4n

Ma allora vuoi dirmi che il sistema usa ancora il file di configurazione di Xorg?

Niente da abilitare nel kernel?

----------

## pierino_89

Se ti funziona il framebuffer, direi di no. Però se non avevi la voce vesa nel make.conf temo dovrai ricompilare X (conta come una use cambiata).

[edit]

Che vuol dire che il sistema usa ancora il file di configurazione di xorg? Cosa volevi che usasse?

----------

## mrl4n

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Se ti funziona il framebuffer, direi di no. Però se non avevi la voce vesa nel make.conf temo dovrai ricompilare X (conta come una use cambiata).

 

Mi sto chiedendo se è meglio prima cercare di finire l'aggiornamento di kde, terminato miseramente con un'errore, o risolvere questa cosa del video  :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:  .

----------

## pierino_89

Io dico sempre: installa blackbox, xterm e finisci l'aggiornamento dalla pseudocomodità di un DE minimale. Questo ovviamente prevede un server X funzionante... Ma anche kde, dopotutto.

----------

## ago

ho sempre installato driver nvidia senza problemi...puoi postare /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ?

tutt'ora uso quelli instabili che sono piu aggiornati...in piu ricordo che se si usa xorg 1.6 è deprecato usare xorg.conf.

Però ci sarebbe anche da dire che a volte (come è capitato a me) il sistema non riesce a capire che deve usare il modulo nvidia quindi devi usare un mini xorg.conf tipo questo..

come ad esempio: 

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier "Video0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

EndSection
```

----------

## pierino_89

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> ho sempre installato driver nvidia senza problemi...puoi postare /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ?
> 
> tutt'ora uso quelli instabili che sono piu aggiornati...in piu ricordo che se si usa xorg 1.6 è deprecato usare xorg.conf.
> 
> Però ci sarebbe anche da dire che a volte (come è capitato a me) il sistema non riesce a capire che deve usare il modulo nvidia quindi devi usare un mini xorg.conf tipo questo..
> ...

 Anche con l'1.7, ma tante impostazioni devi ficcargliele comunque lì... Senza contare che se non usi l'integrazione con hal devi usarlo per forza.

E comunque ho notato che se non lascio le impostazioni del touchpad nello xorg.conf al resume dalla sospensione se le dimentica (pur avendole settate ad hal).

Comunque se il driver non supporta la scheda c'è poco da fare a parte aspettare e usare i vesa.

----------

## ago

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Anche con l'1.7, ma tante impostazioni devi ficcargliele comunque lì... .

 

intendevo da 1.6 in poi  :Very Happy: ..

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Senza contare che se non usi l'integrazione con hal devi usarlo per forza

 

beh è fortemente consigliato..diciamo quasi obbligatorio compilare Xorg con la use hal  :Smile: 

Per i tuoi problemi sicuro che le policy siano giuste?

EDIT: ho controllato sul sito del produttore...(come già detto in precedenza) la tua scheda necessita di driver versione 195, che per linux ancora non sono disponibili...quindi per il momento direi di accontentarti con vesa... come suggerisce pierino  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> intendevo da 1.6 in poi ..

 In realtà forse già dalla 1.5... Mi aveva fatto dannare i primi tempi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> beh è fortemente consigliato..diciamo quasi obbligatorio compilare Xorg con la use hal 

 

Ni... In realtà se la disattivi guadagni un sacco di tempo all'avvio. Su un netbook lo farei di corsa...

 *Quote:*   

> Per i tuoi problemi sicuro che le policy siano giuste?

 Le policy gestiscono l'input a hotplug... Non altro, mi pare. In questo caso il suo problema è la scheda non ancora supportata dai driver...

----------

## ago

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> In realtà forse già dalla 1.5... Mi aveva fatto dannare i primi tempi

 

non vorrei ricordare male ma ufficialmente da 1.6

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Ni... In realtà se la disattivi guadagni un sacco di tempo all'avvio. Su un netbook lo farei di corsa...

 

l'avvio conta poco.. devi tenere conto della funzionalità..ma se ti interessa tanto il boot io metterei le mani su openrc.

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Le policy gestiscono l'input a hotplug... Non altro, mi pare. In questo caso il suo problema è la scheda non ancora supportata dai driver...

 

mi riferivo al tuo commento sulle impostazioni del touch  :Very Happy: 

```
E comunque ho notato che se non lascio le impostazioni del touchpad nello xorg.conf al resume dalla sospensione se le dimentica (pur avendole settate ad hal). 
```

----------

## pierino_89

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non vorrei ricordare male ma ufficialmente da 1.6
> 
> 

 

Vero, però già dalla 1.5 suggeriva di iniziare a migrare i settaggi in previsione del futuro.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> l'avvio conta poco.. devi tenere conto della funzionalità..ma se ti interessa tanto il boot io metterei le mani su openrc.

 

Già fatto, già passato sotto bootchart e tutto. Mi resta solo da cambiare init, ormai. Ma né openrc né gli altri init fanno avviare X più velocemente. Guarda anche il progetto One Second X, sponsorizzato da Fedora, per capire il problema.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mi riferivo al tuo commento sulle impostazioni del touch 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Beh, non avrebbero funzionato neanche prima della sospensione  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrl4n

Uso Xorg 1.6.5 con hal; scheda video a parte il mio problema è l'impostazione della tastiera "us" non "it".

Ho reinstallato i driver stabili (185)

Il mio log 

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux H4ckmaniac 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #6 SMP Sun Dec 6 17:24:25 CET 2009 i686

Build Date: 10 December 2009  11:06:17PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 12 14:37:08 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x3aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted

(WW) xf86OpenConsole: setsid failed: Operation not permitted

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0ca3:1682:3002 nVidia Corporation rev 162, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xce000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00009c00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  185.18.36  Fri Aug 14 17:50:12 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

(II) UnloadModule: "xtrap"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  185.18.36  Fri Aug 14 17:24:40 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "1680x1050 +0+0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 230 (GT215) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.15.1e.00.55

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GT 230 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1): Internal Single Link TMDS

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (31.000-83.000 kHz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (28.1 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for mode "1920x1080".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (56.000-76.000 Hz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1920x1080".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x720" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (56.000-76.000 Hz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1280x720".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (56.000-76.000 Hz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "720x576".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (56.000-76.000 Hz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "720x576".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x720" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (56.000-76.000 Hz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1280x720".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (31.000-83.000 kHz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (28.1 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for mode "1920x1080".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (56.000-76.000 Hz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1920x1080".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (56.000-76.000 Hz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1920x1080".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "720x480" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (31.000-83.000 kHz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (15.7 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for mode "720x480".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (31.000-83.000 kHz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (15.6 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for mode "720x576".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (56.000-76.000 Hz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.1 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "720x576".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (31.000-83.000 kHz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (28.1 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for mode "1920x1080".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (56.000-76.000 Hz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1920x1080".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x720" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (56.000-76.000 Hz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1280x720".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (56.000-76.000 Hz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "720x576".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (56.000-76.000 Hz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "720x576".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x720" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (56.000-76.000 Hz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1280x720".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (31.000-83.000 kHz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (28.1 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for mode "1920x1080".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (56.000-76.000 Hz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1920x1080".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (56.000-76.000 Hz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "1920x1080".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "720x480" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (31.000-83.000 kHz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (15.7 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for mode "720x480".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (31.000-83.000 kHz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (15.6 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for mode "720x576".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for ACI ASUS 24T1E (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     valid VertRefresh range (56.000-76.000 Hz) would exclude

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     this mode's VertRefresh (50.1 Hz); ignoring VertRefresh

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     check for mode "720x576".

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-1

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1680x1050+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (82, 91); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1680x1050+0+0"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found 12 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found absolute axes

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

(WW) Logitech USB Receiver: ignoring absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

```

----------

## pierino_89

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Uso Xorg 1.6.5 con hal; scheda video a parte il mio problema è l'impostazione della tastiera "us" non "it".
> 
> Ho reinstallato i driver stabili (185)
> 
> 

 

Beh la keymap non dipende dai driver nvidia...

```
cat /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi | sed s:\>us\<:\>it\<:g > /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi 
```

Oppure direttamente nello xorg.conf.

----------

## ago

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Uso Xorg 1.6.5 con hal; scheda video a parte il mio problema è l'impostazione della tastiera "us" non "it".
> 
> Ho reinstallato i driver stabili (185)

 

serve a poco tenerli...fai prima a tenere vesa..

per la tastiera puoi aggingere una policy ad hal. quindi:

```
nano /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi
```

e inserisci questo:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

    <device> 

         <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys"> 

           <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">it</merge> 

          <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge> 

         </match> 

    </device> 

 </deviceinfo>
```

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Già fatto, già passato sotto bootchart e tutto. Mi resta solo da cambiare init, ormai. Ma né openrc né gli altri init fanno avviare X più velocemente. Guarda anche il progetto One Second X, sponsorizzato da Fedora, per capire il problema.

 

ma dopo tutte le modifichi in quanto riesci a bootare e su che hw?   :Smile: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> serve a poco tenerli...fai prima a tenere vesa..
> 
> 

 

Può tenerli tutti e due... Male non fa. Così vede quando arrivano quelli nuovi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> per la tastiera puoi aggingere una policy ad hal. quindi:
> 
> 

 Abbiamo detto la stessa cosa in due modi diversi  :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> ma dopo tutte le modifichi in quanto riesci a bootare e su che hw?  

  Beh io non ho detto di averlo fatto... Guadagni una manciata di secondi al prezzo di dover aggiungere una sezione allo xorg.conf e riavviare X se aggiungi un altro mouse/tastiera. Su un netbook lo farei, su una workstation idem, sul laptop ho due tastiere e due mouse... Non mi conviene.

----------

## mrl4n

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Può tenerli tutti e due... Male non fa. Così vede quando arrivano quelli nuovi.
> 
> 

 

Nel senso che uso vesa e lascio installati gli nvidia?

----------

## pierino_89

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

>  *pierino_89 wrote:*   
> 
> Può tenerli tutti e due... Male non fa. Così vede quando arrivano quelli nuovi.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nel senso: ne usi uno e l'altro non lo disinstalli. Ottieni questo risultato aggiungendo al make.conf quella riga che ti ho scritto un po' di post fa.

----------

## ago

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

>  *mrl4n wrote:*    *pierino_89 wrote:*   
> 
> Può tenerli tutti e due... Male non fa. Così vede quando arrivano quelli nuovi.
> 
>  
> ...

 

esatto e ti crei un mini xorg.conf inidicando ad X di usare vesa!

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Beh io non ho detto di averlo fatto...

 

pensavo il contrario da come hai scritto...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pierino_89

Non sul pc principale... Ma è inutile che ti faccio paragoni sui thin client che fanno boot via PXE e hanno la root su NFS.

----------

## mrl4n

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Non sul pc principale... Ma è inutile che ti faccio paragoni sui thin client che fanno boot via PXE e hanno la root su NFS.

 

Grazie...ora potete pure continuare per i fatti vostri...  :Smile: 

----------

## mrl4n

Scelto vesa riemerso xorg, ora va solo la shell...prima almeno X si avviava...

----------

## pierino_89

Hai riemerso X dopo aver messo quella riga là? Sennò non c'è il driver vesa...

----------

## ago

vediamo se hai dimenticato qualche passaggio...

hai aggiunto vesa al make.conf?

emerge -DuNav world

hai creato un xorg.conf indicando di usare vesa?

poi se non si avvia X posta il log che hai postato prima..cechiamo di leggere l'errore

----------

## mrl4n

Inizio a pensare ad un problema hardware, o a seri problemi del kernel; non è la prima volta che mi succede che senza nessuna modifica occorrono 2 compilazioni per effettuare un cambio di impostazioni.

La situazione è migliorata kde è partito manualmente (avvio automatico e dispositivi di input ko) e la scheda video sembra lavorare di sicuro meglio di prima.

----------

## ago

problema hw?perchè?

non penso che ci dovrebbero essere problemi al kernel in quanto (se parliamo di scheda video) non devi mettere nessun modulo nella sezione graphics per quanto riguarda driver..cmq se X ha problemi te lo dice palesemente nel suo log... ti ricordo

```
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

buona fortuna   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pierino_89

Dispositivi input k.o. mi puzza tanto di aggiornamento X ma non dei rispettivi drivers.

Ovvero:

emerge `qlist -IC drivers`

----------

## mrl4n

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> problema hw?perchè?

 

Se una compilazione si blocca e la finestra si riempie di messaggi del tipo I/O error, cos'altro potrebbe essere?

Spero nell'esistenza di uno strumento valido per determinare lo stato di salute degli hdd.

----------

## ago

prova con smartmontools

----------

## pierino_89

Non è che molto più banalmente hai finito lo spazio su disco(o in ram se compili in ram)?

----------

## ago

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Non è che molto più banalmente hai finito lo spazio su disco(o in ram se compili in ram)?

 

mi è successo l'altra volta..dice semplicemente che non hai spazio su disco...non da altri errori

----------

## pierino_89

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *pierino_89 wrote:*   Non è che molto più banalmente hai finito lo spazio su disco(o in ram se compili in ram)? 
> 
> mi è successo l'altra volta..dice semplicemente che non hai spazio su disco...non da altri errori

 

IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device

----------

## ago

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device

 

lui ha detto che gli si riempie la finestra di errori I/O, (se non ho letto male) non ha specificato...e poi l'errore di assenza di spazio libero lo dice una sola volta e stoppa la compilazione

----------

## mrl4n

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> lui ha detto che gli si riempie la finestra di errori I/O, (se non ho letto male) non ha specificato

 

Infatti...credo che sia normale prima di dare una risposta leggere la domanda...se poi uno vuole incrementare il contatore dei messaggi postati, allora...

Comunque, il problema video sembra risolto, nonostante l'immagine del desktop venga visualizzato con una cornice nera piuttosto che riempire tutto lo schermo; ora mi rimane da risolvere il problema di mouse e tastiera, e riuscire a terminare l'aggiornamento a kde 4.3.3, ma per quelli eventualmente aprirò altri post.

----------

